# Ben's mouth



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

An Update on my little feral female Ben, who just had surgery two weeks ago to have 4 teeth out. Well, she still was having a hard time eating after the two weeks, so called the vet (she actually came to my house!!!), and has now thinks she has a ulcer on her lip, which she has had for months. She gave her another dose of anti-biotics and a steriod shot and she talked about changing her food. Does anyone have a recomendation for a good food for her? The vet said to give these shots a few weeks to work, then we'll see about changing her food, but would like to know if anyone else has ever had this kind of problem.
Sally


----------



## dollysmamma (Dec 28, 2012)

my older cat Stella usually suffers a swollen lip i thought it was from all the running around that she did and perhapse knocked it, ah well i will have to keep an eye on her in the future. Are you looking for a food to get her by whilst her mouth is so soreif so my kitten had problems eating and the vet tried Royal canine recovery meat(only available from the vet) its a very soft pate. hope this helps


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are wanting to go to soft food, I would try Innova. My kits love it and I have had several other people switch to it as well and their kits couldn't be happier.

It is a bit pricey, but you can order it on Wag.com for pretty cheap. They sell it at Petco as well, but only by the single can, not it bulk.


----------

